

To Save A Satellite, Former NASA Guy Takes Crowdfunding To Space - aaron695
http://www.npr.org/2014/04/28/307766256/to-save-a-satellite-former-nasa-guy-takes-crowdfunding-to-space

======
aaron695
[http://www.rockethub.com/projects/42228-isee-3-reboot-
projec...](http://www.rockethub.com/projects/42228-isee-3-reboot-project-by-
space-college-skycorp-and-spaceref)

XKCD - [http://xkcd.com/1337/](http://xkcd.com/1337/)

